# Trying to understand the Go Box



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I've read through a number of threads re getting through Austria, and raised this in another thread, but I think it was buried.

I would be grateful for any help either confirming my thinking..... or telling me I've got it wrong.

Sometime September we are heading south and are thinking of passing through Austria. We are 4,250 kg. Euro 4 with 2 axles.

I right in saying............ when we leave Bad Waldsee, Germany........ IF we head to Fussen and cross into Austria there..... at 'A'.










We buy a Go Box for 5 Euro. We load it with whatever... 100 Euro.

We travel on the 179 and 189, at which time we are *toll free* through Heiterwang, untill we reach the A12 on the approach to Innsbruck......at 'B'

We then pay tolls from 'Telfs West', on the A12 through Innsbruck and along the A13 to the Brenner Pass.....'C'.

We are charged about 10 Euro (65km @ E0.0145c) for the journey... and we seek a 90 Euro refund when leaving the country at Brenner.

In total 15 Euro.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks

Barry


----------



## logan (Aug 3, 2010)

*Trying to understand go box*

I would also be interested to hear comments on this. We are new to m/h having been caravanners for last 4 years. Off to Austria on Saturday and then down to Lake Bled. Having a panic at moment a) re best route to take - is the fern pass ok for m/h and b) the complications with go box. It now seems there is also the added issue of emissions to consider as well.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Don't forget that in addition to the Go Box you may have to pay a further toll to use the Austrian section of the A13 Brennar Pass.

We are under 3500Kg and have been clubbered with this toll despite buying a vignette. Not sure of the price but it was around 8.50 euro two years ago

The Brenner Pass Autobahn is classed the same as all those extortionately priced Austrian tunnels.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

StanDup said:


> I've read through a number of threads re getting through Austria, and raised this in another thread, but I think it was buried.
> 
> I
> Thanks
> ...


Some very useful info on this link

http://www.tolltickets.com/default.aspx?lang=en-GB

Click Tolls & more

Wups


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*confused*

I get confused between Austria and Switzerland some days!

TM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

All I can say about this route is the Fern Pass should not be a problem, I followed your route many years ago in a Caravan at least as far as Innsbruck without any trouble. There were no toll charges to Innsbruck at that time but I do remember the Brenner Pass as being expensive. 

If you can get a refund on your Go-box then it sounds like a cheap idea.

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Just been looking at the Go-Box web site and see the minimum charge is now 80 euros. It now looks even more complex than 5 years ago with different tariffs for different motorway sections and it is also dependent on engine emissions. I think your best bet is to buy a Michelin map of Austria and look at the different routes yourself and work out which is best for you. 

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Also see >this post<

peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone know how they decide your engine emissions? My registration certificate does not show this so what do they do? When I got the DVLA to re-class my vehicle which they eventually did, I asked them to include the euro emission standard on it but they did not even though I supplied engine build details. I assume others are in the same boat?

peedee


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

peedee said:


> Just been looking at the Go-Box web site and see the minimum charge is now 80 euros. It now looks even more complex than 5 years ago with different tariffs for different motorway sections and it is also dependent on engine emissions. I think your best bet is to buy a Michelin map of Austria and look at the different routes yourself and work out which is best for you.
> 
> peedee


The old road down the Brennar Pass is still in everyday use and would save you a fortune.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What with my van being over the magical 3.5 tons I must say it's still as clear as mud to me. I will just go and ask at the Austrian border I think or can anyone who has had a go box please explain where and how to get one and what how we prove our emissions at the time of purchase. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We got one a few years ago for our RV on the border at a service station. We had to produce the V5 registration document and pay 
minimum 80 euros. 

We got stopped within 20 miles of motorway driving to check we had one. Never tried selling it back on leaving ( I didn't know you could )


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

Well............... after 3 weeks and several emails, Go-Box have confirmed that you *can* obtain a refund on any outstanding Go-Box credit.

Go-Box Customer Service ( [email protected] ) replied as follows -

_"thank you for your inquiry.

Referring to your e-mail we would like to inform you that it is possible to get the refund of the unused credit on the GO-Box. If there is a credit left after your journey, you have the opportunity the give back the GO-Box at a GO-Point of Sale at the Staatsgrenze Brennersee. The Money which is left on your GO-Box will be given back to you, the same way you loaded the money on the GO-Box. For example, if you loaded the Box with cash, you will get the money in cash. If you loaded the Box with a credit card, your unused credit will be charged on your credit card.: "_

You obviously lose the box and will need to start again with a new one the next time you pass through.

Barry


----------



## robflyer (Nov 17, 2006)

The last time I was down that way you could only use a credit card issued in Austria to buy kms on the Go-Box. Otherwise cash only. Maybe it's changed now. And you could redeem unused mileage on the way out.
Why, oh why do the Austrians go out of their way to make life so difficult for people travelling in Austria??

Robflyer


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Have to agree with Robflyer. Austria must have lost thousends of potential visitors like us since introducing this toll system. We enjoyed a visit some years ago but simply cannot be bothered with all the aggro to go again. It makes the Swiss system look like childs play.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

ob1 said:


> Have to agree with Robflyer. Austria must have lost thousends of potential visitors like us since introducing this toll system. We enjoyed a visit some years ago but simply cannot be bothered with all the aggro to go again. It makes the Swiss system look like childs play.


We/You are not needed in any shape or form.

The Ski season rules big nay huge time with every camp site full

The summer is a gentle break with no need to book a stop over


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Austria was forced into introducing tolls because it was being used as a rat race by HGVs trying to avoid tolls on other routes. It is unfortunate that larger motorhomes were caught up in this. Motorhomes 3.5tons and under (the majority of continental ones) used to pay a flat rate charge of 7 euros like caravans. This may have changed with the charges now dependent on emissions??? 

peedee


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We got one, it was fairly easy. We tried at the border and were told the nearest place was 80km further in to Austria. We avoided toll roads and carried on. We found a Shell Station supplying go-boxes form a machine rather like a cash machine. Five euro deposit on the box and a minimum credit to put on it of seventy five euros. We didn't know anything about our emissions so tried ignoring that question. That was OK but I assume the machine will have put us in a high emissions category.

It does seem perfectly possible to avoid toll roads, but I would not want to be caught out, Alan.


Edit: To add to the above.

We found a web site which allegedly lists the sites where Go-Box can be bought or returned. You need the post code for the location you are in to search for the nearest place. We did all that and put the info into the sat nav to go in search of one. These locations turned out to be fields, barns and deserted stretches of road. In the end we asked at a filling station and got directions. We are still in Austria and I imagine returning it will also be a complete carry on. I will report back when I know. Having googled this it seems that our experience is common.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

Two of my Hobby Motorhome chums, who purchased go-boxes and went over the Brenner, on separate occasions, told the same tale. It was a right palaver attempting to hand the box back and claim any refund. (Hmm ... I wonder why?) There was no facility to hand the box back on the 'Out of Austria' side, they had to traipse about and find the 'Into Austria' side.

I will be interested to hear how you get on, not that we're planning to visit Austria anytime soon!


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> The old road down the Brennar Pass is still in everyday use and would save you a fortune.





erneboy said:


> It does seem perfectly possible to avoid toll roads, but I would not want to be caught out, Alan.


The trouble is the authorities have a habit of putting weight and width limits on the old roads. Don't know if they have done this to the Brennar but it can leave you with no choice but to use the toll routes.

peedee


----------

